# Bedientasten einer Anlage



## Dick Morley Fan (17 August 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen Unterforum Frage. Kann ansonsten gerne verschoben werden.

Aktuell habe ich ein kleines Verständnisproblem bei den Bedientastern.
Ein Bedienpult für eine Fertigungsanlage besitzt drei Taster:
Steuerung ein grün
Steuerung aus rot
Quittieren gelb

Gibt es eine Norm oder eine Regel zum Anschluss der Knöpfe?
Beispiel 1:
Die Taster werden jeweils als DI von der SPS eingelesen.
Beim drücken des Tasters "Steuerung_ein" wird die Variable "Anlage_Ein" gesetzt, wodurch sämtliche Ausgänge aktiviert werden können.
Das Rücksetzen kann durch den Meldeausgang des Sicherheitsrelais oder durch den Button "Steuerung_aus" passieren.
Das Sicherheitsrelais besitzt einen automatischen Startkreis.
Der Quittierbutton dient zum quittieren der HMI Meldungen.

Beispiel 2:
Steuerung ein wird auf den Reset/Start Eingang des Sicherheitsrelais geschaltet. 
Durch den Meldeausgang des Sicherheitsrelais, weiß die SPS ob die Anlage angeschaltet werden darf.
Steuerung ein würde in diesem Fall die Steuerspannung ein und ausschalten.
Steuerung aus wird als NotHalt gewertet.
Quittierbutton dient zum quittieren der HMI Meldungen.



Gruß

Dick Morley Fan


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2021)

eine norm zum anschluss der knöpfe ?

also z.b. "steuerung aus" muss ein öffner sein (drahtbruchsicherung) ... 

hast du so etwas gemeint damit ?


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (17 August 2021)

Frage ist von mir undeutlich formuliert. Ich versuchs nochmal neu 

Ein Bedienpult für eine Fertigungsanlage hat ein HMI, ein Start/Steuer Knopf, ein Stop/Steuer_aus Knopf und ein Quittierbutton.
Wichtig ist mir das meine Anlage, gegen automatisches Wiedereinschalten gesichert ist und dies ist meiner Meinung nach über die beiden Beispiele im ersten Beitrag möglich.

In Beispiel 1 ist die Einschaltsicherung über die SPS und im Beispiel 2 über das Sicherheitsschaltgerät bzw. die Versorgung der Steuerspannung.

Nun ist die Frage, ob es eine Vorschrift gibt nach der man seine Anlage sichert? (13849 5.2.2?)


----------



## Fluffi (17 August 2021)

Grundsätzlich ist es dir überlassen in welchem HW und SW Aufbau du den allgemeinen Steuerungsteil der Anlage realisierst. Eine "Norm" kommt dann zu tragen, wenn es sich um sicherheitsrelevante Aspekte handelt. Aus der Sicht solltest du das Ganze aufrollen.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (18 August 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es dir überlassen in welchem HW und SW Aufbau du den allgemeinen Steuerungsteil der Anlage realisierst. Eine "Norm" kommt dann zu tragen, wenn es sich um sicherheitsrelevante Aspekte handelt. Aus der Sicht solltest du das Ganze aufrollen.


Danke für die Antwort. 
Ich meine ein Pilz Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir, dass die Bedienelemente keinen sicherheitsrelevanten Einfluss haben.
Somit ist es eine Geschmackssache, ob man es Hardware oder Softwaretechnisch löst.

Noch eine Frage.
Wenn ich das ganze mit dem Sicherheitsschaltgerät löse, wird der Steuerungs aus Taster wie ein NotAus Button realisiert?


----------



## Fluffi (18 August 2021)

Mit Steuerung Aus einen Not-Aus Zustand herzustellen ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt.
Diesen Schritt des zwingenden letzten sicheren Abschaltens sollte aber eigentlich nicht der Steuerung Aus Taster erbringen, sondern eine Sicherheitseinrichtung.
Ich lese zwischen den Zeilen, dass deine Anlage frei zugänglich ist. Da musst du dir überlegen ob das nicht zu wenig ist. Es gibt wenig was dafür sprechen kann.


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (18 August 2021)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Mit Steuerung Aus einen Not-Aus Zustand herzustellen ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt.
> Diesen Schritt des zwingenden letzten sicheren Abschaltens sollte aber eigentlich nicht der Steuerung Aus Taster erbringen, sondern eine Sicherheitseinrichtung.
> Ich lese zwischen den Zeilen, dass deine Anlage frei zugänglich ist. Da musst du dir überlegen ob das nicht zu wenig ist. Es gibt wenig was dafür sprechen kann.


An dem Sicherheitsrelais hängen einige NotAus und Schutztüren. 
Daher finde ich es etwas komisch, dass der Steuerung Aus Button genauso wie ein NotHalt Button die Spannungsversorgung abbricht.
Wo du den letzten Satz hernimmst ist mir gerade nen kleines Rätsel


----------



## TP-Inc (3 September 2021)

Den Steuerung-Aus Knopf kenne ich vorwiegend von Anlagen deutscher Hersteller. Wir (Österreich) haben nie einen solchen Knopf. Für was wird der benötigt? Wird da tatsächlich die Steuerspannung der SPS gekappt?


----------



## faust (3 September 2021)

Hallo,

"Steuerung AUS/EIN" wurde bei einem meiner früheren Arbeitgeber verwendet, um VOR dem Starten der Maschine bestimmte Hilfsaggregate zu- bzw. abzuschalten. War in diesem Fall u.a. eine Vakuumpumpe, die einen Heidenlärm gemacht hat (trotz Schalldämpfungsmaßnahmen), jedoch einen gewissen Vorlauf brauchte und deshalb nicht mit "Maschine starten/stoppen" gekoppelt war.


Gruß, Fred


----------

